# Emulador para sensor de coche



## boosted (Nov 29, 2018)

Buenos días a todos, soy Juan y tengo una OpelZzafira B a la cual se le ha fastidiado el sensor de detección de ocupante del asiento del copiloto.(dice si hay alguien sentado en el asiento o no, para la hora de detonar airbags si no hay nadie o el sensor esta malo, los aribags no actúan..)

Ya se que este no es un foro de coches pero lo que si se es que podríais arrojar un poco de luz a este problemilla que tengo..

El sensor en cuestión no se vende suelto, solo me dan la opción de comprar el asiento completo (1000€). Mi idea era de hacer un emulador, los de los demas coches son bastante fáciles ya que solo llevan dos cables, pero en este opel lleva tres( uno positivo, uno negativo y una señal, todos comandados por una centralita encargada de airbags)

(Serviría un transistor ?)
Mi pregunta es: que podría usar para que por el cable de señal se lean 2.5 ohmios que es la resistencia que daría el sensor cuando hay alguien sentado ?? no me importa que el coche detecte que siempre hay alguien sentado, es mas lo prefiero a que no salten los airbags por estar el sensor malo....

Saludos a todos y perdonad por el tocho =)


----------



## pandacba (Nov 29, 2018)

Podes poner una foto del sensor? donde va puestos es para saber como actua y según ello solucionarlo, 
Es una especie de celda de carga y si se puede solucionar sabiendo la resistencia máxima y mínima, la señal por el tercer cable es un valor de tensión


----------

